Ask HN: What did you pay for your logo - python__
======
MAQERR
Zero thus far. Im using a free open sourced logo design from
[http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com) for my SaaS. Until I get some
customers, this is perfect

------
jeffmould
$360 using Fiverr. However, that was split across three designers. I hired
three designers, told them what I wanted, and used the best one. Each was
about $120 each. To get started I looked with designers with a fairly large
portfolio and good reviews. I then asked some basic questions to see if they
were capable. I used the questions to screen out designers that simply
responded with canned responses or obviously didn't grasp the concepts. I also
looked for designers that were willing to provide feedback on good/bad ideas I
had (i.e. color schemes not working, logo utilization across mediums, etc..).
The end result was three entirely different logo concepts that were honestly
hard to choose from. On the good side, I found two designers I would work with
in the future. One of which I have used for several projects since. $360 was
about what I would have paid using most other services and I think the end
experience was good.

~~~
quickthrower2
Nice. You could wrap all that up as a service for $500+ perhaps?

~~~
mtmail
[https://en.99designs.de/how-it-works](https://en.99designs.de/how-it-works)
is in the space of creating competitions. They claim 1.6m designers on the
platform.

------
paulmatthijs
As a bit of counterweight to all these "$5" replies: we paid about €7K for our
logo - which is not a lot.

I've been a logo designer myself, waaaay back, and have always known that just
having someone designing a pictogram and styling a word is kinda winging it.
There's more to it than being good at drawing/sketching/Adobe-doey.

Our logo was a three month process with a branding agency, of which the actual
logo design took less than a month to iterate.

The main part is getting straight what the brand represents, who's it for and
what the persona of the brand is. You want the designer to really understand
what the product/company is about. We couldn't have done this went starting
out, since we didn't know all that.

So, if there's a take-away from all this, besides that good logos cost good
money, is that you should get your product really straight, before spending
money on a logo. Bad or fuzzy product view gets you a bad logo.

------
superasn
I initally paid $5 on fiverr and it was a really nice looking logo too.
Unfortunately a reverse image search showed that the designer had just copied
the logo pixel by pixel maybe using Google images only. So in the end I just
used iconfinder for it and that works just fine for my needs right now.

------
muzani
About $60, though it was sponsored by the accelerator I was in. Really good
designer:
[https://studio.envato.com/users/sukiafat](https://studio.envato.com/users/sukiafat)

He did everything in a couple days. I just had to give him a rough idea of
things I like. I would 100% recommend.

The real value in hiring logo designers is that they save time. It takes me a
really long time to be satisfied with color contrast or font weight. Everyone
has an eye for these things even when they don't know why it's off. Logos
create an image of professionalism.

$60 is about half a day of work for most of us, at most. If you can save half
a day by hiring a professional, you're already ahead. And it's not just the
logo you get but your brand colors.

------
drewnewell
Zero. I think you can do a lot with just choosing a good open source font and
using a text-only logo. Previously, I spent $5,000+ on a logo/branding design
for a project that ended up not going anywhere, so that is not something I
would recommend.

------
rahimnathwani
I spent ~20 hours to do the logotype for www.twilam.com

I could have made _much_ better use of that time if I'd outsourced it, but I
didn't like look of the logotypes I saw on 99designs and Fiverr, and didn't
have a recommendation from a friend, so wasn't sure how to pick a designer.

I tried modifying existing fonts but in the end drew it 'by hand' in Inkscape.

------
wandahalpert
We use Tanusri B. at Freelancer.com Her and her team are amazing. They design
the best logos at the best price. Consistent, reliable and only USD$30. We
have made hundreds with this team.

------
makilan
Zero. I downloaded sketch app. From logo templates, I choose the one that
looks similar to my idea. Then I added few modification to it. Logo is ready
to use.

------
mapster
I search dribbble and get ideas then create a simple vector logo in
Illustrator based on the one I chose.

------
mdotk
$5-$25 on Fiverr

